# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  Thailand - welche Logik?von Johann

## schiene

Hi Leutz,

Der wohl jedem bekannte Johann43 hat ein Buch mit dem Titel "Thailand - welche Logik?"geschrieben ,welches seit heute auf dem Markt ist.
Ich denke den ein oder anderen könnte es interessieren!

*http://www.johannschumacher.com/de/b-cher/index.php*

----------


## Willi Wacker

...wenn`s jemand gelesen hat
 mal einen einen kurzen Abriss
hier rein stellen...

----------

::

----------


## Willi Wacker

> 


...haste den Gad La. schon früher gelesen ?

----------


## guenny

Der Teaser ist schon ein bischen merkwürdig durcheinander......
Ein prof. Lektor war da nicht dran.

----------

> Zitat von Phommel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...haste den Gad La. schon früher gelesen ?



Seinen wöchentlichen Viktor Schluff in der SOAZ mochte ich am meisten.   ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...genau deshalb hab ich mir die ab und an auch gekauft

----------

Wili
Ist das Buch von Johann auch so eine postejakulative Aufarbeitung an die Zeiten wo die Nudel noch Leisztung brachte wie beim "gentleman in pattaya"?

----------


## Willi Wacker

Stefan
...ich hab`s nicht gelesen
und werd es auch nicht tun
meine Erfahrungen mit eigenen Augen
eigenem Emfinden und eigener Nudel
ist das was für mich zählt
nicht irgend ein angelesenes Zeugs....

----------

Thailand und Logik = Error

----------

> Thailand und Logik = Error


So einfach stimmt die Gleichung aber auch nicht.

----------

